# Riding After Worming...



## Cadfael&Coffee (25 March 2011)

What are your thoughts?

Personally I always give mine a day after worming before riding again, as although I've ne'er been wormed personally, it surely can't be that nice on their stomachs? 

I prefer to leave them for a day in case they're feeling a little off, and I do the same for the annual vaccs.

However, people this morning seem shocked that he has a day off cause he was wormed, and carry on with theirs as normal?

Who else does this? Am I weird?


----------



## Emily91 (25 March 2011)

You should deffinatly not work them for a day or so after vaccinations. Your not supposed to get them hot and sweaty.

I personally work them after being wormed. And my horses have never shown any signs of being off colour or not wanting to work after worming them.


----------



## Damnation (25 March 2011)

Buffy is currently on a course of 5 day Panacure Guard, so she is worked and then wormed on an evening.


----------



## Amaranta (25 March 2011)

There is no reason whatsoever not to ride after worming


----------



## MissTyc (25 March 2011)

I usually ride before worming and worm a few hours later when they are fully relaxed again. Then I'll ride the next day if they look happy


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (25 March 2011)

MissTyc said:



			I usually ride before worming and worm a few hours later when they are fully relaxed again. Then I'll ride the next day if they look happy 

Click to expand...

That's pretty much what I do  though I usually give them it before a day off I was giving them anyway just in case


----------



## NeddyNoodle (25 March 2011)

I personally do not see the harm in working after worming... I just treat it as if it was a feed, give it chance to make its way far enough into the horses digestive system so that exercise will not have any effect.


----------

